# From the land of beer, sausages and good horses...



## GermanHorses (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello 

I am pretty sure that you already know where I am from 
For those who didn't, I am from Germany 
(and by the way, my name is Sarah  )

Soo...where do I start?

As you might know, I love horses.
Sadly I have no picture or video of me riding a horse :/

Maybe I should tell you why I registered here 

I just want to get to know people from all over the world and talk with them about horses.
It is always better to know people then to not know them 
And maybe I'll get some "inspirations" and help if I'll ever have huge problems with horses in the future 
It is always good to "expand your horizon"(do you have this phrase in English too? ^^").

It think that's it 

If you want to know a bit more about me, or the horses I have ridden feel free to ask it here 

Best wishes,
GermanHorses


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome!!!

You had me from "beer and sausages"! lol


----------



## GermanHorses (Mar 23, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Welcome!!!
> 
> You had me from "beer and sausages"! lol


haha, Thank you


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Do you ride at all?


----------



## GermanHorses (Mar 23, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Welcome to the forum. Do you ride at all?


Yes 
I do dressage. 
On the classical(or german, I don't really know how you call it. In Germany we are used to call it "english" or "classical) and on the iberian way  (which isn't that different at all!)

In this year, up to summer 2013, I want to try Eventing. 

In the future(5-10 years) I would love to do Working Equitation as well.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Sounds like a plan. You must be young. All that sounds exhausting at my age! :lol:


----------



## GermanHorses (Mar 23, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Sounds like a plan. You must be young. All that sounds exhausting at my age! :lol:


I get 20 in August 
And I will start a training/education to a "fully qualified groom" with main focus on breeding or riding


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I remember being 20. I think.....  :wink:


----------



## GermanHorses (Mar 23, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> I remember being 20. I think.....  :wink:


Awww  :-o
Well, you'll have lots of expieriences I don't have :O


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh no, I'm joking. Kinda. :wink:

Enjoy your youth, because it doesn't last forever. You'll think it will, but it won't. I should know; I thought the same thing! 

Middle age is pretty comfortable. You stop caring what people think of you, and can finally relax and enjoy yourself.


----------



## GermanHorses (Mar 23, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Oh no, I'm joking. Kinda. :wink:
> 
> Enjoy your youth, because it doesn't last forever. You'll think it will, but it won't. I should know; I thought the same thing!
> 
> Middle age is pretty comfortable. You stop caring what people think of you, and can finally relax and enjoy yourself.


I do and will


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------

